# Kiel's Tank...



## Kiel'thalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Good day, I would like to share my basic 55 gallon tank with everyone. It has been setup for over a year now. Still going strong, no fish loses or major headaches. Just an easy to maintain tank... If anyone has anything to add or need anything answered, just post away, I am looking for any suggested improvements.

Here are the specs:
55gallon tank/stand/hood combo given to me for free from a friend (I believe a wal-mart special)
baffled out 10 gallon tank as the sump filled with pot scrubbies
Mag 5 return pump
Ranco ETC contolling a 200 watt Visi-therm Stealth heater
Maxijet 1200 for tank circulation
Play sand as substrate
Lace rock and fake plants for decor
and a timer for the two 18" lights

Fish include (in order of purchase):
6 Moorii (Kaiser II) Cichlid (Tropheus moorii)
1 Blue Johanni Cichlid (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos)
1 Marlieri Cichlid (Julidochromis marlieri)
1 Red Zebra Cichlid (Metriaclima estherae)

Pic (taken with a 8 year old point and shoot):


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I like it, simple and efficient. :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

like the rocks...what kind r they?


----------



## Kiel'thalin (Aug 4, 2008)

The rocks are a natural lace rock. It is some form of volcanic rock commonly found in LFS's. I am looking for a replacement piece for the left side since it doesn't really match the other two...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think it goes together very well.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it looks good also. But I know how it is....just gotta keep moving things 'til they satisfy your eye. :wink:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

exactly ....when i find a nice arrangement it hurts me to move stuff around to siphon cause i can never get it back the way i liked it :wink:


----------



## Kiel'thalin (Aug 4, 2008)

Updated my tank this past week. After these past three years I have only lost two of the Moori due to a lack of feeding for a week or so (miss communication on who was feeding the tank). I replaced the maxijet with a koralia evolution 1050, stacked up the lace rock, added a piece of driftwood, replaced the sand with some petco gravel, and added alot more fake plants. The photos below were taken before and after I made the major change last week. Here is the current stocklist and I am looking for any ideas on what other tankmates I can put in there. Let me know what you think...

Fish include (in order of purchase):
4 Moorii (Kaiser II) Cichlid (Tropheus moorii)
1 Blue Johanni Cichlid (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos)
1 Marlieri Cichlid (Julidochromis marlieri)
1 Red Zebra Cichlid (Metriaclima estherae)
1 Duboisi Cichlid, (Tropheus duboisii)
1 Kribensis Cichlid (Pelvicachromis pulcher)

before:









after:


----------



## tracynu (Jul 13, 2011)

Where did you get your fish?


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

How did you build your sump for your tank using the 10G tank? Do you have a instruction guide? Any detailed pics or DIY guides?


----------

